# New Table saw for my shop



## SCR0LL3R (May 28, 2010)

Nice deal! Hope it serves you well for many years!


----------



## dalaminator (Nov 4, 2012)

I've been using the same saw to install hardwood and laminate for the last 5 years and it does everything I've asked it to do. The rack and pinion fence does away with tapping the fence into place. I've seen them sell it with the folding stand for the same price, so if you don't need one right away , watch for this deal. If I burn this sucker out , not only would I be surprised, but I would run out and buy the exact same one. You can't say that about many tools.


----------



## mitchota (Sep 24, 2012)

Looks like you got a good deal on it, If it suits your needs, then it will definitely be worth it. I wouldn't sweat the lack of dado capability-you can easily get that done with a router or even just multiple passes with the standard blade.

Hope this saw will meet your expectations, and that you'll be able to make a lot of great stuff with it!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Congratulations on the new saw Jerrell! It is always fun to have a nice new piece of equipment to work with. I hope that you find it does everything you need it to and that it serves you well. Merry Christmas! (a bit early!) 

Sheila


----------



## Rick1911 (May 1, 2012)

Just to let you know - HD will give you the 5% Lowes discount just by asking for it.
I discovered this by accidently handing a HD clerk my Lowe's card and she said - "oh, sure we'll give you the 5% discount." Now I just ask for it - no need to show the card.


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

Congrats on a wonderful deal. Nice saw. You can't go wrong with a DeWalt. IMHO.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I hope it turns out well for you.


----------



## Tennwood (Sep 9, 2009)

You should be very happy with the saw. I bought the "older version" about 11 years ago and used the heck out of it. I graduated up to a cabinet saw three years ago and last year my niece and her husband "borrowed" the Dewalt to remodel their house and I haven't seen it since. But it is still going strong.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

I have the same saw and it has served me very well over the years. I'm starting to make some larger projects and looking to upgrade it, but I can still get great cuts from this saw for smaller work. I've never bothered with the guard, but I did put in an aftermarket splitter that helps reduce the kickback chance. Try getting a thin-kerf blade for this thing… they really help with smaller saws like this since they don't have to hog out as much material with each pass.


----------



## mxrdrver (Feb 10, 2011)

I also have a portable contractor saw. Although I have a Bosch 4100. One of the best things I did was buy a Rousseau table saw stand.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Congrats. Nothing like a new tool to get the woodworking juices flowing. I reallt like Dewalt as a tool brand overall. My 734 planer is a beast!


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

SPAM ALERT ABOVE!!!!!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks like you forgot the *REVIEW* part of your *tool GLOAT*. 
Appears that you gave it 5 stars because you CAN'T put a dado set on it.
That's all of the info that you actually gave us about the tool in this *REVIEW* : (


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

I think you will be happy with that saw. DW makes good stuff that seems to hold up well.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Glad to see the spam post got removed so quickly!


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Home Depot will honor Harbor Freight 20% off coupons!!!!


----------



## byrdman61 (Mar 21, 2013)

I am sure everyone appreciated your very cynical comment dusty56. There is nothing wrong with someone being happy and excited about a new tool purchase. He states that he is new to the craft so give the gentleman a break. One day we all may rise to your level of knowledge and experience but until then try to remember that some of us are not at your level yet. Thanks. Byrdman61 SLC, UT


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*byrdman61*, This is the REVIEW forum , not the tool gloat forum. No matter how excited or inexperienced a woodworker you are , you should be able to read and comprehend the posting rules of the site you post on.
I guess you missed his in-depth review , so here it is once again just for you.

*"This on meets all of my needs. YES it does not take a dado blade but I can deal with that" *

Sounds like a 5 star tool review to me now that I've reread it…thanks for pointing out my mistake ! 
I'm going to run to Lowe's and get myself one in the morning and it's all thanks to this informative review !!


----------



## byrdman61 (Mar 21, 2013)

It is a great saw for someone that needs mobile service or for someone that is short on shop space. I just bought a new DW745 and stand from Amazon. byrdman61


----------



## byrdman61 (Mar 21, 2013)

Also dusty, this is a review site as you have pointed out. However, I do not believe that this is a site for criticisms grading someones spelling. We all have mistakes when it comes to the keyboad, except for maybe you I am guessing. This is supposed to be about fun and enjoyment of the wood crafts. I know that this will upset you but you will not be added to my buddy list. Have a great day dusty.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

LOL , byrdman61…I realize that some people (obviously yourself) can't tell the difference between a review and a tool gloat. I'm just pointing out the posting rules here. 
The OP tells us absolutely nothing about the tool except that he can't put a dado set on it , and still rates it at 5 stars. And , oh yes , he got it on sale. Silly me for missing that key review point !! 
There is another section of Lumberjocks for Tool Gloats , and that is where this posting belongs is all I'm saying. 
Didn't mean to ruffle your feathers , byrdman61 !
Happy Easter , buddy : )


----------



## GCM (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey! I got to pay around 3 times the price for the same saw:

http://www.bunnings.com.au/dewalt-1850w-254mm-table-saw-_p6260316

Aren't I lucky? I should have bought 2!!!!

:-(

Woodworking in Australia has it's challenges…


----------

